# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  وداعا رقم 24

## لؤي شرفي

*في زكري وداع الاسطورة الحمراء فيصل عجب
ان العين لتدمع والقلب ليحزن وانا لفراق فنك لمحزونون 
كنت  ومازلت وساظل اعتقد بان فيصل العجب هو افضل لاعب سوداني راته عينان  ,استمتعت بفنه حد الثمالة وكان بالنسبة لي البديل المناسب للاستغناء عن  مشاهير الدوريات الاوربية بكل اسمائهم الرنانة ومهاراتهم الخارقة لان العجب  مثلهم تماما ان لم يكن افضل واستثناء.
مايميز العجب لدي عن بقيه  اللاعبين انه يقرا افكاري كمتفرج فهو  يفعل بالكرة مايتمناه المشاهد في زات  اللحظة وان كان المشهد خارق او خارج نطاق المالوف فهو اقدر علي ايصال  الكره كما توصل الحمامه الزاجلة رساله المحبوبة الي المحب .
العجب  استثنائي في فنه وفي قسماته وفي مضمونة وحتي في ارتداء الاحمر القاني او  الاصفر المتفاني ولا اكاد اراه بغير هذه الالوان ولم اراه بغيرة ولااتخيله  ابد حتي بجلباب وعمامه ومركوب.لان لوحته ارتبطت لدي ببرواز ابيض واصفر  واحمر داخل مستطيل اخضر...
هو كلوحة المونيلزا للعبقري ليوناردو دافنشي  رسخ هكذا في الاذهان بابتسامته الحمراء او الصفراء وبهامته العالية الشمخاء  وساقيه التي تزكرني بآله الكمان عبر الزمان ..
هكذا كنا نراه ونهوي هذه  اللعبة لانه يمسك بعصا المايسترو في فرقة هواه فكان يعوضنا عن بدائيتهم  باحترافيته وعن همجيتهم برزانته ورزمانته العبقرية.. 
لذلك حري بنا ان نحزن حينما توضع نقطه نهاية السطر  علي هذه الانشودة (ومعلقات عجب الزمان السبعة عشر).
حري بنا ان نحزن لان مائده الكره المستطيله ستفتقد الي الز الاصناف (كنافة العجب)
ولن نتحدث قطعا عن الاخلاق لان اخلاق الفرسان طبيعة واحتكار وليست تظاهر وابتكار ,,
وداعا العجب نقولها ونحن نعلم باننا سنفتقد الي جمله من المعاني والقيم والدروس ..
نقولها  ونحن نعلم بان الدوري الممتاز سيفتقر الي ماركة امتياز سجلت منذ بدايتا  وكانت احدي العلامات العبقرية التي ساهمت في نجاح البطولة لتوفر بطل وبطوله  ومشاهدين...
نقول وداعا ومازلنا عطشي لفنك الراقي وترياقك الداوي ونعلم  بان جرابك مازال ملئ بمهاراة الحواه لان حوائنا انجبت عجب واحد وليس  عجبين.
ولكن عزائنا بانك ترجلت ومازال هنالك دهن في العتاقي لتاكد بانك اسثناء حتي في ترجلك عن صهوه جواد الابداع.
الف وداعا والي لقاء 
فنجمك الوضاء يرنو في سماء القلعه الحمراء

*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*جزاك الله خيرا فقد عبرت عن ما يجيش بدواخل الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمات رائعات من لؤي الرائع في حق الملك الاروع



*

----------


## محمد النادر

*لؤي كلام رائع لقد اوفيت وجزاااك الله الف خير 
*

----------


## ود محمد على

*الملك الملك الملك جزاك الله خير لؤى
                        	*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*شكرا فالعجب يستحق اكثر واكثر
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*حقيقة الملك كبيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

*

----------


## Deimos

*يا سلام عليك يا لؤي .. من أروع ما قرأت .. شكراً يا زعيـــم ...
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*هكذا هو العجب يستفذ مشاعرك فتجيش بطيب الكلام وسمح القــول
شكراً كثيراً لؤي فلقد خط قلمـــــك ما يجيش في القلب من مشــــاعر
لهذا الفتى الأسمر الساحر الذي فرض حبه على قلوبنا وفاز بالمحبة

*

----------


## لؤي شرفي

*مرحبا عجب لاادري ولااعتقد بانك تدري خليط المشاعر .!!!!!!!!
((حتي انت يابروتس ))
تمنيت لو تعطي شارة القيادة للفريقين اليوم ..!!!!!!!
*

----------

